# Okanogan county fire



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi folks, just a quick note to ask you to please pray for Okanogan county, wa. state. We are literally surrounded by fire in Omak....the towns up and down the valley have been evacuated, 3 firefighters died in a blaze today and 4 others are burned. The fire has now entered our residential area and folks are being evacuated right and left. The fairgrounds and rodeo grounds for miles are already full with animals...This is an inferno....no matter what happens, God is good ......thanks


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

I pray that you and yours are safe. I have friends and co workers assigned to these fires. I was heartbroken when I heard about the firefighters today. Stay safe.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

we have our travel trailer hooked up and some things packed and in the car. Still level 2 for us. Why does the wind have to start blowing when it's going to get dark soon! so far, so good.............


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Wishing the best for you and yours... keep us updated when you can. Stay Safe!


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Heard the winds are playing havoc up there tonight, hope you all stay safe.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

May you all be wrapped in love and grace.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sent you a PM and Email.

Prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone heard anything from Nelda since her last post?


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi all,,,we were evacuated Friday am....fire and wind totally insane....we've been in town (which ended up being also) and we went to a friends alfalfa field ....this is incredible. We snuck back home to see yesterday morning and found brush truck and 3 firefighters in our back yard...fire spreading quickly through the sage brush. During this period of time a fire truck had sucked water our of our little swimming pool (18 ft.round inflatable) and in doing so, they drove over our water pipe main valve and broke it....Our neighbor found it hours later, and shut the well off...thank you Lord! We dont have any water but the power is back on... We are doing fine, fire is not near us...We left the trailer at the friends house and the car is still packed...When this is all over I'll share some miracle stories with you all...thanks so much for your prayers...:flower:


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

More thoughts and prayers for your continued safety.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

So glad to know that you are well. We know whom to praise.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Glad to hear from you and that "yall" are OK, was wondering if I was going to pack up and go looking for ya.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Glad to hear from you and that "yall" are OK, was wondering if I was going to pack up and go looking for ya.


thanks Dave, I pm you and sent you an email, we have not been able to do so and it's very difficult to get anywhere because the air quality is in the unhealthy zone....
I'll try to stay updated, if you have time, check out some of the pictures floating around of the fires and the amazing firefighters....we are so blessed!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

gam46 said:


> So glad to know that you are well. We know whom to praise.


Absolutely.....and we do....sometimes we need a wake up call to see what our priorities really are....thanks so much


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

we have water...our neighbor came this morning and repaired the broken pipe deep in the ground...boy I appreciate neighbors. Fire has now become the largest fire in history of wa. state...it's about 10 percent contained. Home Depot and a couple of other stores are doing great things to help...feeding stations, wood working classes for children to keep them busy...how awesome is this. Several churches are open to meals and beds. This fire covers about 9 different towns and about 3 counties so a lot of awesome things are going on all over the place. Sure do appreciate all of the prayers. I can't believe that I'm going to say this but we have looters. I'm serious, we are just small country towns and we have looters, bad people who would prowl and take advantage of others while they are fearful and confused. Some of these folks go up to doors and tell the folks that they need to leave right now ...go they tell them, then they go in and steal from them. I'm actually quite amazed that folks are falling for this crap but it's happening. We had a guy in the field with a flashlight in the very middle of the night but he got chased out....how sad is this..


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

fires still burning strong...horrible winds today...at least there is fresh air...it is so nice This is getting very very old.....praying for rain.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

neldarez said:


> we have water...our neighbor came this morning and repaired the broken pipe deep in the ground...boy I appreciate neighbors. Fire has now become the largest fire in history of wa. state...it's about 10 percent contained. Home Depot and a couple of other stores are doing great things to help...feeding stations, wood working classes for children to keep them busy...how awesome is this. Several churches are open to meals and beds. This fire covers about 9 different towns and about 3 counties so a lot of awesome things are going on all over the place. Sure do appreciate all of the prayers. I can't believe that I'm going to say this but we have looters. I'm serious, we are just small country towns and we have looters, bad people who would prowl and take advantage of others while they are fearful and confused. Some of these folks go up to doors and tell the folks that they need to leave right now ...go they tell them, then they go in and steal from them. I'm actually quite amazed that folks are falling for this crap but it's happening. We had a guy in the field with a flashlight in the very middle of the night but he got chased out....how sad is this..


This is the reason our neighbors and my wife and I didn't leave in the 2013 fire that burned uphill from us, we know who some of the looters that could come around and do their dirty deeds, from things I've heard about what they have done, I'm surprised that someone hasn't taken care of them and fed their remains to mountain lions, bears or whatever cleans up things in the forests.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

some rain would definitely help. sent in my request, we are still getting the smoke from these fires, and the wind has been blowing all day here, although visibility is maybe 4 or 5 miles which is a lot better than the last few days.

Hope these fires are out soon.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is a link to the disasters around the globe. The yellow diamonds with the flame looking logo in the middle are fires. The entire west coast is covered in yellow.

http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

an update on the fires....looking good....the weather has cooled off and the fighters have made progress....the air is clear most of the time and I see blue skies daily. The ranchers here are very hard hit, all the pasture land was burned up..they are feeding their hay now...don't know what they will do ...it is so sad. We have chipmunks eating out of our cats bowl....that is so weird....also the bears are showing up...young bears some of them, too young I would think to be alone...we have woodpeckers showing up....critters that we normally don't see are now appearing. Their homes are destroyed and they are being pushed down.....so very sad. Thank you all for your prayers....God will give us beauty for ashes....that's just what He does........


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Just saw this thread now neldarez - thank the Lord for his mercy endures forever. Prayers for your continued safety, and beauty for ashes.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

I am a volunteer with the Red Cross and was requested to assist them with the fires in Washington. I flew up on 8/24, and was headquartered in Wenatchee. We were up in the Omak area for the next 12 days, and didn't come home until 9/5, when the rains got real heavy. BY the way, last I heard, we were giving away some 80 pallets of gatorade and water which were just to the north side of the North 40 business, about a mile up Hwy 97 from Omak? If those are gone, we also have about 100 pallets of water free for the giving in Chelan, just north of the Walmart. (at the Chelan road department)


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Praying for y'all! Please ket us know if there's anything we can do.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I haven't seen smoke for days, we are having lots of hard wind right now and what I call Dash Devils, dust and ash, are everywhere.....but, dust flying is still much better than smoke!~ now our prayers are turned to California...it is so tragic what is happening there with the fires....we need to log and thin out the woods but that's another topic. Just wanted to update everyone, it is awesome again in my part of the world... I even painted a new picture this week and am heading over to the art post to add it...


----------

